# Are the home builders in your region still want texture on the ceilings ?



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

In the Ottawa region Texturing is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I would guess 90% sprayed knockdown and 10% smooth ceilings in the Twin Cities Mn area. I only do work for about 6 custom builders all local. More expensive homes leaning toward smooth. I don't know about tract homes/national builders. No wall textures at all unless the homeowner is coming from a different region.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Zero texture here.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

No texture here in Pennsylvania! We used to do lots of it, but haven't for 20-25 years or so.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

All tract homes here in the Western US are spray knockdown. Even our airport here for Reno/Tahoe is skip trowel.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Colorado is west. And texture is usually a very light skip trowel if at all. No machine textures. At least not in western Colorado. Still some colored plasters. Although not as popular as it was ten years ago.


----------

